# High blood pressure after giving birth



## WinterKage

Hi, just wandering how common it is for people who have high blood pressure after birth and how long it takes to settle/medication you are on? x Just wandering as mine is quite high mainly 148 over 99 and my medication seems to just be stabilising this, not actually bringing it down xx


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Hi there

I'm suffering from the same thing. My bp was fine all the way through pregnancy, but rocketed after Alex was born. My reading were in the region of 160/110 a few days post partum - quite scary! After a few days of feeling really quite ill in hospital, and having my legs go numb and suffering from visual disturbances, I was finally given medication to help lower my bp. I'm taking labitalol which is helping to bring it down. I have another check up on Tuesday to see how things are then, as my dose was recently dropped from 200mg to 100mg twice daily.

I hope you are not suffering too much with your high bp, and that it goes back to normal soon too.

Laura x


----------



## Sugarmuppet

My BP was still high after birth, and was on labitalol for 6 months. Took about 4 months before it was stable and started to drop. Scary times, hope yours comes down soon xx


----------



## scq09

I had pre eclampsia during pregnancy and was induced at 37 weeks. My blood pressure remained high after the birth and I was given medicaton to lower it, finally yesterday after 9 weeks I have been allowed to stop taking it as my blood pressure is normal.


----------



## Carrie76

I was induced at 38 weeks due to high blood pressure and was put on medication. It was still high after birth for about 2 weeks I think. I remember the consultant at the hospital telling me that it might go higher after the birth but will go down eventually :flower:


----------



## rainbows_x

I had alot of problems with my BP during pregnancy, would go sky high then super low.
Just after I left hospital it was "normal" but it has slowly creeping up again fro 1 week PP and I have to get some more blood tests done next month.


----------



## WinterKage

Thank you x I've just been finding it annoying as when ive been having blood pressure readings the Dr keeps telling me to relax and i am relaxed! then when he says its still high it just makes me feel really down :(. I've been told to have no salt intake & do daily 20 min walks for excercise. Medication i'm on is 50 mg of antelenol & 10 mg of nirvipineden Getting blood pressure checked again on mon when midwife visits so hoping its lowered xx


----------



## shamrockerjo

I gave birth 5 and a half months ago and my bp is still high. :( It jumped up during the pregnancy (no pre-eclampsia though!), had lots and lots blood tests done, echocardiogram, ECG, kidney scan.. all came back clear and so no idea why it's up. I'm on atenolol and it's keeping my bp in control but it's still high and I have to keep seeing my GP regularly for check-ups. BOOOO.


----------



## SaraAbi

I stopped taking labetalol about 3 wks after birth on advice of my doc as his bp machine said the bottom number was 50 and I was at risk of fainting, even though the MW said it was still high and I was having headaches I was told these were because I was tired.


----------



## GlasgowAngel

I was on labetalol for a few weeks then moved on to atenalol a week after Lewis was born. I was in and out of hospital with high blood pressure.


----------

